# Help Blyxa id ???



## coimbra (Jun 16, 2004)

Need help to identify this blyxa:









-43cm
-it`s not blyxa japonica
-it`s not blyxa aubertii

Thanks for any help


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

It is blyxa Auberti ... looking from the characteristic of the leaves. It has those copper colour kind.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

coimbra said:


> -it`s not blyxa aubertii


Why do you think that, Im pretty sure that it is


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Its definetly Blyxa aubertii. I have had hundreds of them


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Yep, looks like the B. auberti in my tanks.


----------



## coimbra (Jun 16, 2004)

*...*

ok....maybe it`s aubertii....i didn`t think so because i tought that blyxa aubertii had "spiral " leaves....my mistake!

is this size (43cm ) usual in this plant?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Mine is up to 22" = 55cm. They have straight leaves, just like japonica but bigger & longer.


----------



## coimbra (Jun 16, 2004)

*......*

ok...thanks to all


----------

